# Get 5DSR now vs. wait for 5D4 for landscape work



## jeanluc (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi

I am looking to update my 5D3 for landscape work in the next little while, and my debate has been 5DSR vs. waiting for the 5D4. With the 5d4 likely announced pretty soon, it would appear to be a no-brainer to wait, but doing that realistically means shooting with the 5d3 for quite a while before you could actually have a 5d4 in hand. 

I really would like some more resolution, but I also could use any DR improvements as well for high contrast scenes. I guess a Canon D810 is what I hope for.

Anybody who has been currently using the 5DSR have any thoughts on this? My biggest prints are usually 24 x 36. 

I am really trying to be patient, while trying to decide if any DR improvement will be worth the trade off of less resolution, or vice versa.

With the 80d looking like it has 24mp, improved DR and likely on-chip ADC, what do people think this means for the 5d4 in terms of DR and resolution? 

I also remember reading here about a likely quick upgrade to the 5DSR, which I take as meaning a new higher-DR sensor. Wonder what the time frame on that is.

I think we really don't lose with any of these, but I hope we hear pretty soon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eldar (Mar 28, 2016)

We can only speculate what the 5DIV will be like and when it will be available. But if rumours are correct, we should have it within this year.

All I can say is that the 5DSR is here and it´s a fantastic camera. But! The 5D3 is also a fantastic camera and a lot of very good photographers are using that to produce stunning 24-36 prints. So, unless you have a very specific problem with the 5D3, which you believe the 5DSR will solve, I think I would wait. If you need resolution for landscapes, you can always stitch.


----------



## zim (Mar 28, 2016)

are you willing/able to pay full price on the new 5D4 or like me probably have to wait a good while?
do you have any important events in that time scale that you'd really want that new camera for ? 

Personally I'd wait for the 5D4, I am. I don't think those big res camera's are for me but I have to admit I'm imagining what the next gen of 5DSR will be like with the new sensor improvements being shown with the 1DX2 and kinda drooling a bit


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 28, 2016)

Depends what you want. I like my 5DsR. For high contrast issues, I would rather invest in neutral grads and/or pol-filter for specular highlights on leaves, than hope for the next sensor iteration. I doubt the 5d4 will have a significantly larger sensor compared to the 5d3. If file size is OK for you, I'd continue using the 5D3. If you want ability to crop from single shot, then you may want to think about 5DsR. Stitching works for some subjects, for others it does not (long exposure dawn/dusk). 

Next question, do you have a secondary purpose for your camera? Each body is a trade-off, so think what are things you can't live without, and what is no loss. E.g., I'd be happy with 0.5 fps, so the 5 fps on the 5DsR is overkill for me, 14 fps on a 1DX is ridiculous. Weather sealing is a toss-up for me; never had a problem with my 5d2, so not expecting any problems from 5DsR. Etc. ...

Do you plan on trading in your 5D3 or keep it as a back-up camera? I use my old 5d2 not on one of my microscopes.

You can always rent a 5DsR for a few days and see whether it makes a difference to you.

Re 5DsRII, I think it will be several years before that happens.


----------



## jrista (Mar 29, 2016)

For me, an improvement in dynamic range is more important than raw resolution. More pixels would certainly be nice, and the 5D IV may indeed get some of them. But when it comes to landscapes, I feel I get a lot more value out of having a couple more stops DR than Canon has classically had. Outside of my astrophotography, I haven't found anything that demands DR like landscapes do. 

I have been holding out on a new DSLR for a lot longer than I probably should have. I've got the D810, Sony A7r II, and 5D IV on the table as options. If the 5D IV hits the streets with at least as good a DR improvement as the 80D seems it may have, then I'll probably go with the 5D IV. I've already got a solid kit of Canon parts. Most of my astro gear has EOS/EF adapters, etc. However in the end, if the 5D IV doesn't deliver on the DR front...I think the A7r II may end up being my landscape camera of choice.

It's got the DR, the megapixels, and it can be adapted to work with the EF mount. Hard to pass that up, as it's got everything landscapes demand and it's compatible with my existing kit.


----------



## j-nord (Mar 30, 2016)

Im more or less in the same boat. The mpix/detail jump from the 6D to 5DSR is huge but not everything. DXOmark otherwise shows virtually identical performance between the two. Im holding out and waiting to see what happens with the 5DIV. 28-30mpix (quite optimistic) and some noticable DR and ISO performace bumps seem more ideal than just a massive mpix bump. Another thing to note, which may or may not be relevant to you, is the lower mpix of the 5DIV will be easier to handhold vs 50mpix


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Im more or less in the same boat. The mpix/detail jump from the 6D to 5DSR is huge but not everything. DXOmark otherwise shows virtually identical performance between the two. Im holding out and waiting to see what happens with the 5DIV. 28-30mpix (quite optimistic) and some noticable DR and ISO performace bumps seem more ideal than just a massive mpix bump. Another thing to note, which may or may not be relevant to you, is the lower mpix of the 5DIV will be easier to handhold vs 50mpix



Regarding the relative performance of the 5DS R sensor and that of the 6D, Claff's charts show the 5DS R to have better DR at low iso http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm

Regarding hand holding, you get the same shake amount irrespective of the number of pixels. You just lose the advantage of the extra pixels if there is shake, it doesn't get worse than for a lower pixel camera - you can always downsize to the lower pixel size.

The AF on the 6D is a weak point - the 5DS has superb AF, as well as a much better mirror operation.

The 5DS R is a superb piece of kit and is available now, significantly cheaper than when first announced. The 5DIV is a complete unknown at this stage.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 30, 2016)

This argument about extended DR...surely it's really a conversation about ISO invariance? It's the ability to push the shadows at low ISO values and get cleaner images? Surely this ability it linked to the sensors ability to control noise in a linear fashion through the iso ranges to the same level that the sensor's sensitivity to the ISO range. On Canon, this invariance is quite bad, shoot at 100 ISO and push the shadows 4 stops and the image has banding and iso noise which is far higher than if the image was shot at 1600 ISO. 

If we want a truly expanded DR sensor, then we will probably find our RAW photos will be bland and flat looking. Every expanded image I've seen is usually quite bland looking because it reacts to contrast a lot less. The only reason HDR has strong contrast is because the image has been tone mapped to add a heavy curve to make it look more realistic to our eyes. If we ever get a camera with say 20 stops of DR...we'll all need to do a lot more post production to make our images pop and have some life to them. High DR really means very flat but very malleable RAWS files that can really be tortured in Post prod before blowing out highlights or blocking up the blacks.


----------



## ksgal (Mar 30, 2016)

jeanluc said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to update my 5D3 for landscape work in the next little while, and my debate has been 5DSR vs. waiting for the 5D4. With the 5d4 likely announced pretty soon, it would appear to be a no-brainer to wait, but doing that realistically means shooting with the 5d3 for quite a while before you could actually have a 5d4 in hand.
> 
> ...



Personally, if you have the computer horsepower to handle the files, then I would do the upgrade

Click on the 5DIII and the 5Dsr and compare the low DR

DR range comparison, click each on the menu on the right

Maybe find a used 5Dsr someone decided they didn't need all those mp and then turn and sell that if the 5D4/x/??? ends up being all that and a bag of chips.

I'm guessing the 5D4/x/??? will not have near that many MP.. 24-28 tops. The 5Dsr is an improvment to the 5DIII in both resolution and DR, so you will see a difference in your files, and if the DR isn't improved enough in the latest 5D?? itteration, you'll wish you had done it sooner. 

So I'd say go for a used body, and sell for the next one, or keep if you like the 50MP resolution and the DR isn't enough of an improvment.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 30, 2016)

I got the 5DSR last year.
I had thought of waiting for the 5D IV.
My advice would be to wait. The 5DSR for me is really not better than the 5DIII.
It does produce very detailed files when you carefully take the photo (tripod, remote).
Are the photos any better in the end, I don't think so.
It's a good camera but for more specialised use.

I prefer my 5DIII which is a much better all rounder.
It's ISO performance is better.
I'm told here if I downsample in DPP I should get a slightly better ISO result for the 5DSR but out of the camera the 5DIII has a better ISO performance. 

The file size on the 5DSR is a practical problem.
You'll be upgrading the size of your memory card and hard drive.
You'll probably have to upgrade your laptop.
I'm surprised how this has impacted me.
Backing up is now more important than ever to free up space.

The 5DIII is so good I'll be really interested in how much improvement they actually get out of it.
The 5DII to 5DIII was a worthwhile upgrade because the 5DII had flaws (focusing etc).
The 5DIII while maybe not perfect is a great all round camera. 
If you can't take good photos with it then you should give up.
I am hoping the 5DIV has some sort of wow factor but I don't see it coming, marginal improvements I'd say (and not the wow being 4K - I'm at a loss why people would desire this, HD produces large enough files already, 4K shaky/jello is surely worse than HD shaky/jello, but I'm not a big video person, it may be important to people who love to shoot video)


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 30, 2016)

Interesting comment that. I am one of those who wants more DR (maybe it's the climate in my country we get alot of high contrast lighting conditions - lots of people here seem to think if you expose correctly you'll get correct exposure). If I get my wish so I might get very bland images out of the camera. Maybe I should stick to Lee Filters.



GMCPhotographics said:


> If we want a truly expanded DR sensor, then we will probably find our RAW photos will be bland and flat looking. Every expanded image I've seen is usually quite bland looking because it reacts to contrast a lot less. The only reason HDR has strong contrast is because the image has been tone mapped to add a heavy curve to make it look more realistic to our eyes. If we ever get a camera with say 20 stops of DR...we'll all need to do a lot more post production to make our images pop and have some life to them. High DR really means very flat but very malleable RAWS files that can really be tortured in Post prod before blowing out highlights or blocking up the blacks.


----------



## Memdroid (Mar 30, 2016)

I have to say, the 5Ds is a different beast when you are using it consistently. I have an 1Dx and 5D3 as my two staple cameras that I use on every assignment. Initially, I bought the 5Dsr for the giant resolution bump and insane cropping ability and see what the fuss was about. I really did not need it and I am not that much of an pixel peeper either, I just wanted to have it for fun and maybe replace my 5D3 with it eventually. Turns out I enjoy the camera more and more than my other two bodies. The files you can get it from it is very addictive! 
The colors and resolution is absolutely insane! I considered selling my 5D3 but I could not part with the it because of sentimental reasons, so it remains in the bag for a while. 
Only thing is the file handling, these are huge but very manageable on a decent computer and the camera is slightly slower than the 5D3 when viewing and zooming images. But don't let these things scare you off, you get used to it very fast!
Also, the higher ISO files area a little noisier than the 5D3. It is a lot more controllable than you think and you gain 30 million more pixels to clean the images with and still have a giant resolution image!
I can't comment on DR as I don't really have a problem with that issue, but you can definitely torture them more on a decently exposed file.


----------



## Daan Stam (Mar 30, 2016)

depends on what you shoot other than landscape for landscape it is really good
for sports and wildlife i would rather wait 
night you probably also wait 
but day universal it will probably be just fine
or if you do video i hope the 5dmk4 has 4k but if you do that you do need a really good computer to take the files


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2016)

daaningrid said:


> depends on what you shoot other than landscape for landscape it is really good
> for sports and wildlife i would rather wait
> night you probably also wait
> but day universal it will probably be just fine
> or if you do video i hope the 5dmk4 has 4k but if you do that you do need a really good computer to take the files



I use it for wild life - you have the resolution of a 7DII and the field of view of full frame. I don't need the fps of a machine gun and the 5DS R is fast enough.


----------



## surapon (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friend, jeanluc.
Please do not wait---Human life are very short------Get Canon EOS 5DSR Now for Landscape/ Cityscape Photography, Plus Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II tilt & Shift Lens----- And That are heaven on your Hand. I already took 3 Cameras 5D MK II, 7D MK II and EOS 5D SR with 12 Lenses a round the world on February, 2016 14 days, and I use 5D SR = 80%, and 7D MK II = 15%---And 5D MK II = 5% in my hands just for emergency

Truss me, Please.
Your friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Sample of EOS 5D SR with Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II


----------



## deleteme (Mar 30, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> If we want a truly expanded DR sensor, then we will probably find our RAW photos will be bland and flat looking.



This true. That is why PP is important.
This also explains why so many comment glowingly on the in camera JPG engines of Olympus and Fuji.

When shooting film, our negatives captured the DR of a scene depending on our exposure and processing. By creating a neg that captured a very wide range of tones we could then decide at printing which tones to accent and which ones to restrain or hide.
IOW get it all, keep what you need for the final image. Throw away the rest.

Keeping all the tones in a final image generally makes for a flat, drab image.

PP and the JPG engines of cameras give us the tones that make a pleasing image.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you not get neck strain Surapon from all the cameras? I have to use a side strap even when it's just one camera. Although I recommended waiting I think Surapon's point it valid. Maybe screw it and just do it. There's always a better camera around the corner. You could wait or be enjoying the 5DSR now.



surapon said:


> Dear Friend, jeanluc.
> Please do not wait---Human life are very short------Get Canon EOS 5DSR Now for Landscape/ Cityscape Photography, Plus Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II tilt & Shift Lens----- And That are heaven on your Hand. I already took 3 Cameras 5D MK II, 7D MK II and EOS 5D SR with 12 Lenses a round the world on February, 2016 14 days, and I use 5D SR = 80%, and 7D MK II = 15%---And 5D MK II = 5% in my hands just for emergency
> 
> Truss me, Please.
> Your friend, Surapon


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 31, 2016)

We have been graced with new Surapon pictures of Surapon. 

The world is good.

#ifthekitchensinkhadastraphewouldwearit #alwaysprepared #inspired 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 31, 2016)

My take for the OP:


If you only shoot landscapes on a tripod in LiveView, the A7R II is admittedly a bit extreme of a move -- new charger, new L plate, new menus, new ergonomics, adaptors, etc. -- but it will serve you fine. It's a very highly regarded sensor that balances DR / high ISO / detail pretty darn well.


If you want to stay with Canon and largely will shoot tripod / daytime landscape at ISO 100, I fail to see how even two more stops of DR (which I'm not certain you are going to get) is worth throwing away all those pixels. I'd choose the detail of the 5DSR. Keep in mind that even with two more stops of DR, the camera still can't remotely reel in everything your eyes can see, and you'll still be battling bright skies or bright lighting with bracketed shots or grads. If it's just landscapes, stick with detail.


If you want a do-everything workhorse and shoot occasional landscapes, want higher FPS or better AF, need better video, or frequently shoot at high ISO, I'd put all my bets on the 5D4. That camera will be an 8 or 9 out of 10 at everything, though you won't have 50 MP output.


If you never take anything to print and you never crop your shots (very very unlikely, I admit), the pixels of the 5DSR are wasted on you.

- A


----------



## jeanluc (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks to all for your thoughts.

It looks like all who have the 5DSR are pretty happy with it. I guess my main "fear" was getting one and then kicking myself a few months later.

The reason I am trying to figure this out now is simply that for me, living in the Northern US, is that shooting season is coming up, and if I'm going to upgrade, I'd like to get as much use out of it as I can as soon as I can. Like Surapon said, life is short. Otherwise, I'd just wait a few months and go from there.

I would mainly use it for landscapes on a tripod in live view, but as we all know landscapes=sunset/sunrise=DR issues.

It looks like, resolution aside, the 5DSR colors/banding etc are somewhat better than the 5d3, and even the DR is a bit too. I suspect I will still be bracketing everything and still using luminosity masks etc.no matter what i shoot with.

My other question for all you guys lucky enough to own a 5DSR is exactly how much does movement artifact and diffraction matter in the real world. If, as Roger Cicala says, you just forget any special technique and shoot it like any other camera, will you still notice enough improvement over the 5d3 to make it worth it?

I am pretty happy with my 5D3, and agree it's a hard act to follow.

And thanks again for the feedback from everyone!


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 31, 2016)

Buy now, shoot now...

Think.. think... wait for announcement, but it's not everything you wanted and it's a 3-4 month wait... It's kind of a waste.

The 5DsR is amazing, and once you go high MP you'll have a hard time going back. Rent it and most places will credit you, or do the LensRentals keeper program. 

Careful though, any lens issues you have will be magnified, though you'd experience the same with the A7R II. You could also just pick up a used A7R and a Metabones adapter and see if that works for you. Worst case you're out $100.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have compared my 5Ds R pictures to all of the 5D IV and 5Dx pictures I can find.
So far in the comparisons I have seen the 5Ds R is far superior. From the pictures I have found so far, those two bodies have no DR and no pixels either.

Personally I wouldn't wait, and I didn't. The 5Ds R is a great camera.

As for the 80D will mean for any upcoming full frame body especially a lower mp body, probably not much at all. It is probably only significant if Canon releases a FF body with the pixel density of the 80D.


----------



## j-nord (Mar 31, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Regarding the relative performance of the 5DS R sensor and that of the 6D, Claff's charts show the 5DS R to have better DR at low iso http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm
> 
> Regarding hand holding, you get the same shake amount irrespective of the number of pixels. You just lose the advantage of the extra pixels if there is shake, it doesn't get worse than for a lower pixel camera - you can always downsize to the lower pixel size.
> 
> ...



I wasnt making a case for the 6D. AF isnt relevant to landscape. 

Dxomarks charts show slightly better DR for the 5DSR at low ISO but slightly worse at high ISO. ISO sensitivity is awash. The color is the only significant difference where the 5DSR is noticably better at ISO 100 but then 400 ISO on they are extremely close. Overall I'd consider these sensors virtually identical unless you shoot at ISO 100, then you get a slight bump with the 5DSR. 

Besides mpix I dont see the advantage of the 5DSR over the 5Diii or 6D for landscape. Id personally wait to see what the 5DIV yields. Its better than kicking yourself a few months later.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 31, 2016)

jeanluc said:


> My other question for all you guys lucky enough to own a 5DSR is exactly how much does movement artifact and diffraction matter in the real world. If, as Roger Cicala says, you just forget any special technique and shoot it like any other camera, will you still notice enough improvement over the 5d3 to make it worth it?



Re movement, I shoot mostly on tripod with live view and cable release. No movement remains no movement. 
Diffraction for landscape is mostly irrelevant. I may not crank the f-stop down to 22-32, but rather stay at f/11-16, and then use DOF range indicator on lens and careful examination of what I want sharp with live view and digital loupe, or use hyperfocal distance. If I do need more DOF, then I make a decision of intentionally sacrificing a bit of resolution in favor of DOF (but you cannot increase file size on 5D3 by opening f-stop). 

Where I have seen differences is in extreme macro, where with MPE 65 at f/2.8, going above 4:1 is pointless, because you do not get any more detail, just enlarged blur-circles. With my 5D2 I can go to 7:1 (with 1.4x converter) and still get more detail. Effective f-stop of f/2.8 at 4:1 is f/14, so between 11 and 16 (see above). This 4:1 limit is not due to light per se (vs. electrons), but because of f-stop/diffraction. I can get more detail with microscope objectives, which have higher NA.

Re forgetting it's a high MP camera, as long as you consider longest hand-held time = 1 / (2 x focal length of lens), you are pretty safe.

Re computer power and storage, if you shoot on tripod, you shoot fewer frames. Where I have seen slow down is with z-stacking 50-100 frames, or batch processing CR2 to tif. That takes significantly longer than with 5d2 files, about 2-3x so proportional to file size. I do work on a new 6 core MacPro (soup can) with 32 GB of RAM, and doing a series of stacks with 500-1000 files overall makes the computer run pretty warm.
The files are large, and if you spot them, a larger screen is very helpful. The 5DsR was the reason for me to replace one of my Apple 27" cinema displays with a 32" 4K model.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 31, 2016)

jeanluc said:


> Thanks to all for your thoughts.
> 
> It looks like all who have the 5DSR are pretty happy with it. I guess my main "fear" was getting one and then kicking myself a few months later.
> 
> ...


In general I shoot the 5DSR at a shutter speed of 1/2xfocal length, or faster and I try to practice good holding and breathing techniques (pretend it is a rifle). In certain cases, both with or without IS, I use slower shutter speeds, but then I concentrate even more. I have very few images where motion is a problem. As for diffraction, I seldom go beyond f8 and cannot say I have had any diffraction issues. Someone with a better eye for it might find something on the rare f11 or f16 shot though.

I see many photographers (or maybe that is what they’re not?) waving their cameras around and firing away as if they were point and shoot cameras. If you do that with a 5DSR, you will run into trouble.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 31, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> High DR really means very flat but very malleable RAWS files that can really be tortured in Post prod before blowing out highlights or blocking up the blacks.



Exactly right. I sometimes have people ("forum people" that is...) complain that my samples have blown high lights or blacks - and they sometimes do - because I often chose to press both the white and black points above their outer limits. It adds visual impact and interest to my style of photography. I have presets made for this purpose and its very fast to employ. Interestingly no publisher has so far ever complained about blown highlights/blacks.

However, I still think that more DR is better. Especially for the many who do not have the luxury of working with or in a controlled environment; street, nature, sports, event, documentary etc.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 31, 2016)

jeanluc said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to update my 5D3 for landscape work in the next little while, and my debate has been 5DSR vs. waiting for the 5D4. With the 5d4 likely announced pretty soon, it would appear to be a no-brainer to wait, but doing that realistically means shooting with the 5d3 for quite a while before you could actually have a 5d4 in hand.



You should seriously rent or borrow a 5DS/R. The MPIX increase is something to behold. I am so happy with what my 5DS/R produces I sometimes wonder if I will use the 5DIV more than a few times a year when I (very likely) get one. Also, the 5DS can be picked up at a bargain price if you are lucky.

Yes, you can make large prints with the 5DIII. You could also do that with the original 5D. In fact I just ordered a giant hq metalic print for a client of a 2mb Nikon Coolpix 950 shot. 

But fact is _size does matter_. You can see the difference in the details compared to the 5DS/R - even at the same (large) print size - especially on something like a landscape shot where you are maximizing everything else you do. Just the fact that every lens you own will perform better on a high MPIX camera makes it worth trying out.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 31, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> I prefer my 5DIII which is a much better all rounder.


Sorry that you seem somewhat disappointed. But since the 5DS/R will everything the 5DIII does - and several key things better - I beg to differ.



Hector1970 said:


> (_5DIII's_) ISO performance is better.


Not actually - as you write yourself. Fortunately, you do not have to "downsample" anything. "Downsampling" is something reviews do. You can just shoot, upload and/or print. When you view your results on screen or print your pictures are automatically "downsampled" compared to looking at the same screen shot or print from a 5DIII file. There seems to be a lot of misunderstanding about this - as if people have to do something special with their 5DS/R files. You do not have to do anything.



Hector1970 said:


> The file size on the 5DSR is a practical problem.


Can be and certainly should be part of anyone's upgrade evaluation. I am lucky to have powerful PC's with ridiculous graphics cards, but I still needed to make some investments (new CF/SD cards, extra HD's, SSD's etc.)



Hector1970 said:


> The 5DIII while maybe not perfect is a great all round camera.
> I am hoping the 5DIV has some sort of wow factor but I don't see it coming, marginal improvements I'd say


Agree. We seldom see much improvement from one generation to the next. I had no regrets leaving the 5DIII aside and sticking to my 5DII's for many years. 

When I got the 5DS/R it was for the 2x MPIX. I was originally skeptical because of the mixed reviews and especially the cap @iso 6400 - believing the 5DS/R would do poorly with high iso pictures. When I realized it had slightly better high iso than the 5DIII in addition to several other key improvements such as low light AF I was sold. No regrets here!


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 31, 2016)

surapon said:


> Another Sample of EOS 5D SR with Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II



Nice shots - and impressive gear collection! Do you use Lightroom for your RAW processing?


----------



## Glasslugger (Mar 31, 2016)

I am in the same situation. I tried a 5DS & was surprised at how good the results were. 

I had the $$ saved for a 5D4 but it seems to be almost here every week so after a try out I purchased a 5DS & so far have been shooting on the 28MP setting & getting excellent results. The focussing like my 7D2 works well.

1 thing I did learn; you need to set up the lens focus setting on the body for each of your lens. The IQ definitely benefits from doing this.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 31, 2016)

So are you looking for a specific change or just changing for something better (though there is nothing wrong with that - I do it myself often enough!). 

There are quite a few comments on the improved sensor on the new 80D, but I guess we will have to wait until enough real-world reviews come out to see how relevant any changes are. So given that the 80D seems to be an improved sensor I presume any 5D4 would have at least similar improvements over the 5D3, if not greater.
But again it all depends on if the 5D4 will be a development of the 5D3 or of the 5DS/R and that seems to be the main unknown at the moment.

If you can afford to wait for however long it takes for the 5D4 to be announced, then you are in a fortunate position. When the 5D4 is released I expect a drop in new prices of the 5DS so it becomes a win-win situation. Some places will rent gear and if you decide to buy will discount a large proportion of the rental cost from the price of the camera so it could be a low-risk way of trialling a 5DS/R.


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Do you not get neck strain Surapon from all the cameras? I have to use a side strap even when it's just one camera. Although I recommended waiting I think Surapon's point it valid. Maybe screw it and just do it. There's always a better camera around the corner. You could wait or be enjoying the 5DSR now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear friend Hector 1970.
Well, I use Opteka camera carrier/ supporter for 2 years, and I love her, because the load of all 80 % weight on my Chest and Belly, only 20% load on my Shoulders. = http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Carrier-Harness-Holster-Cameras/dp/B00746O3X8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1441296472&sr=8-4&keywords=opteka+camera+strap


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Another Sample of EOS 5D SR with Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II
> ...



Dear friend Maiaibing link.
No, I use only Photoshop 5.5 to do all my Post Processing and use Canon Digital Photo Professional ( Come with EOS 5D SR ) do the Raw Processing. Well, For This Big Babe 5D SR = 51 MP, I use High level of JPG = 90% of my regular shooting, and only 10% of my most Love Scenery photos/ Cityscape Photo to use Raw files.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon

PS, The Photo attached , The Original = 23,469 X 5,279= 73.9 MB= JPG. file, From 4 Photos combine.


----------

